# 942 with Samsung TV and Home Theater System



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Remote Control Device Code (738) for the Samsung HL-P5063W only turns TV off but not on. It does not control any other function.

No Remote Control Device Code works with the Samsung Home Theater HT-DS1000. Tried using device codes scan feature but no joy.

Has anyone in the forum had any luck setting the remote control with any of these Samsung systems?  

Other than this problem. The 942 looks and sounds great. Using DVI for video and optical cable for audio.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

I am using a 921 with a HLR4677W and it works for on/off, source switch and volume. The only issue is that the volume will only go one step at a time. Did you try ALL of the Samsung codes which are listed? I also have a 942 and think the remotes all work the same. SJ


----------



## sbturner (Jul 24, 2002)

I have a Samsung HLP4663W and I use one of the device codes given in the 942 manual, I don't remember which one, but it is one of the last ones. Start with the last one and work your way up. I works just about everything, volume, on/off, input, menu, info, it just doesn't control the arrow keys moving around in menu and the display brightness(this is all I need for the Sammy remote) and the dislay aspect ratio.


----------



## foosnake (May 8, 2005)

I have the same TV as you do and my remote works just fine. I think that I used the "punch a bunch" method for finding the right codes, but it does turn it on and off.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

foosnake said:


> I have the same TV as you do and my remote works just fine. I think that I used the "punch a bunch" method for finding the right codes, but it does turn it on and off.


Why not help the guy out and give him the code? 

Press and hold the TV mode button until all the mode buttons light. When that happens, press the pound (#) button twice. The remote will flash the code on the TV mode button.


----------



## foosnake (May 8, 2005)

:eek2: Wow! I didn't know that. What I get is 738. Try it out and see.


----------



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks to all that answered. Code 738 is the magic number for the TV. Thanks again.


----------



## Peug (May 8, 2005)

MRius said:


> Remote Control Device Code (738) for the Samsung HL-P5063W only turns TV off but not on. It does not control any other function.
> 
> No Remote Control Device Code works with the Samsung Home Theater HT-DS1000. Tried using device codes scan feature but no joy.
> 
> ...


Ive got the Samsung Digital Home Theater System HT-WP38 and cannot get the 942 remote code to control it either. 

I also have the JVC 52Z575 TV and the 942's remote works fine with the TV but I cannot get the TV remote to talk to the Samsung HT-WP38.

I am also using HDMI to the TV and Optical for audio.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the code! Solved my volume control problem..... SJ


----------

